
Kubernetes Is in Hospice - gerbilly
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/kubernetes-hospice-ian-eyberg
======
TruffleMuffin
This is not a very good article, there does not seem to be any actual facts in
it. It seems to be a rant about something with no first hand experience or
concrete exampls to back it up.

The article appears to be written by someone who is the CEO of a company that
is directly competing with container industries.

Seems to be a lot of smoke generation.

~~~
saidajigumi
More than a lack of facts, there's a lack of any real depth of opinion. E.g.
"{containers, k8s} were an attempt to solve problems X, Y, and Z. Here's where
we believe they fail, and where future directions lie." This could be an
opinion-based approach, subject to debate, but have value as a point of
conversation. And could we get any deeper into Appeal to Authority fallacies:
cherry picking tweets, bashing k8s because _Google itself, with scale almost
beyond reckoning_ is bound to another tool, etc.

------
hodgesrm
This article lacked any useful insight into Kubernetes and the trade-offs
involved in using it. My personal experience is this: Kubernetes itself is
complex to operate. However, it's very easy to run applications on top of it.
The question is whose life you want to make simpler: a small number of admins
or a large number of developers?

Attentive readers will note that this is the same design trade-off that public
clouds make. (There's also the cap-ex vs. op-ex thing but Kubernetes enables
you to manage that as well.)

